# Wiggins Rouen 19inch



## Kcyclist (2 Jun 2020)

Looking for a starter road bike for my son approximately 155cm tall.
Wiggins rouen 48cm frame available at Halfords.
Does anyone know the approximate height range for this bike?

Cheers


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2020)

Kcyclist said:


> Looking for a starter road bike for my son approximately 155cm tall.
> Wiggins rouen 48cm frame available at Halfords.
> Does anyone know the approximate height range for this bike?
> 
> Cheers


Which specific model is that (Halfords sizing is in inches/by wheelsize)? There is a clear sizing guide provided

Is he still growing? If so bear in mind


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2020)

A quick Google throws up THIS article about the Rouen, and quotes;

"Both 700c models are available to purchase in 43cm or 48cm frame sizes. The 43cm frame is sized for riders of height 145cm - 150cm (4' 8" - 4' 11") and aged approximately 11 years and over. The 48cm frame 700c is designed for taller riders, 165 - 170cm (5' 5" - 5' 7"), and will be a last junior bike before progressing onto adult road bikes."

155cm makes him too tall for the 43 but too small for the 48, (according to the above anyway). Best to get him to Halfords to sit on it and see what's what IMO.

Hope that helps


----------



## Kcyclist (2 Jun 2020)

Thanks , it's this one
https://www.halfords.com/bikes/road...d-bike---700cc-wheel---19in-frame-190726.html

However the description says suitable for 9-12 year old which seems to contradict the size guide.
Agree want to leave plenty of room for growth..
Halfords online only at the moment in Scotland unfortunately


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2020)

@DCLane is expert on roadbikes for kids 

Halfords suggest the 17" is good for up to 5'5 and he's only 5'2 (think that's the 43cm though)

https://www.halfords.com/bikes/road...d-bike---700cc-wheel---17in-frame-190718.html

Might also be worth looking at used XS/S women's bikes in a dark colour and swapping the saddle


----------



## smokeysmoo (2 Jun 2020)

Kcyclist said:


> Thanks , it's this one; https://www.halfords.com/bikes/road...d-bike---700cc-wheel---19in-frame-190726.html


So that's the 48cm then. At the end of the day size wise it's your only option on this bike as the 43 is obviously too small.

Availability might be an issue to consider, (bike stocks are being depleted rapidly from all accounts), but if they have stock and you decide to bite the bullet, and then you find out it's not right for any reason, you'll be covered by distance selling regs anyway won't you?


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2020)

Thanks @vickster

@Kcyclist The 48cm is an XS size, which should fit 5' 2" just with growing space. You may need to shorten the seatpost and/or add a shorter stem to make it fit.


----------



## Kcyclist (2 Jun 2020)

Great. Thanks for the advice 👍


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Jun 2020)

Wiggins bike are measured by the seat tube. The 48cm has a 52cm theoretical top tube, as @DCLane says this is an XS in adult bike sizing. I ride this one and I am 5ft 7 with 29 inch leg. I have about 200mm of the 350mm seat post showing, the bars are a few cm lower than the seat but not too aggressive.

It comes with 70mm stem and narrow 36cm centre to centre bars. If you need a longer stem then it’s with upgrading the handlebars so they will take a 31.8mm stem as they are narrow 26mm ones which limits choice of stems.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

And to put it in perspective at the other end, I ride a Rouen with a 15 inch (38 cm) frame and I'm 4ft 11 with a 27 inch inside leg.

The 43 cm frame is much too big for me.

I think it's best to go try and see what fits.


----------



## Kcyclist (2 Jun 2020)

Yeah thinking try before you buy would be the best option. Will need to wait a few more weeks then, best he sure.
Thanks all for the advice 👍


----------



## knatch22 (16 Jul 2020)

Just took the plunge and bough a 19" Rouen for my daughter based on the info from all here. She is just 150cm (on a good day). With the saddle at the lowest point she can tocuh the ground and ride the bike safely. My son is ~146cm and cant touch the ground! Really impressed with the bike so far, have come from an Ilsa Luath 24" - prefer the Wiggins. Never been a Halfords fan but now have 2 great bikes form there (other is a kids Voodo Nzumbi). Hope that helps some others.


----------



## bikingdad90 (16 Jul 2020)

@knatch22 welcome to the club! I’m after a new bottle cage for my Rouen and don’t know if I should go red or white? Blue looks a bit naff on the 2017 version.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

knatch22 said:


> Just took the plunge and bough a 19" Rouen for my daughter based on the info from all here. She is just 150cm (on a good day). With the saddle at the lowest point she can tocuh the ground and ride the bike safely. My son is ~146cm and cant touch the ground! Really impressed with the bike so far, have come from an Ilsa Luath 24" - prefer the Wiggins. Never been a Halfords fan but now have 2 great bikes form there (other is a kids Voodo Nzumbi). Hope that helps some others.



Welcome to the Wiggins club. 

They're the bicycle version of Skoda cars - unassuming, unexpected but surprisingly good. I've had my Rouen roadie for three and a half years now and still love it as much now as I did when I took that first ride. I've also got a Chartres 26 hybrid which is my do-it-all bike.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> @knatch22 welcome to the club! I’m after a new bottle cage for my Rouen and don’t know if I should go red or white? Blue looks a bit naff on the 2017 version.



Red


----------



## benw (19 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> And to put it in perspective at the other end, I ride a Rouen with a 15 inch (38 cm) frame and I'm 4ft 11 with a 27 inch inside leg.
> 
> The 43 cm frame is much too big for me.



Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm looking at buying my son a second hand Rouen and so it will be hard to try for size.
My son is 4'10" with a 27" inside leg so the 650 15" is probably perfect right now, he is weeney for a 14yo so will probably grow loads in the next year.
The 700c 43cm will last him longer and we can share tubes etc. Will it be massively too big now? I think they messed up the blurb as it suggests 4'6"-5' which is shorter than the info on the 650 38cm frame.

Thanks for any feedback, Ben


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

benw said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I'm looking at buying my son a second hand Rouen and so it will be hard to try for size.
> My son is 4'10" with a 27" inside leg so the 650 15" is probably perfect right now, he is weeney for a 14yo so will probably grow loads in the next year.
> The 700c 43cm will last him longer and we can share tubes etc. Will it be massively too big now? I think they messed up the blurb as it suggests 4'6"-5' which is shorter than the info on the 650 38cm frame.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback, Ben



That's something of a dilemma, isn't it? Not something we as adults have to worry about.

My 15" 650c Rouen is just right for me, but then I do have the saddle as far forward as it will go, and I don't have the seat post at its maximum extension either. So there is definitely some "growing room" to be had with the stock set-up.

And it's far easier to make a small frame bigger by fitting a longer seat post and stem than to make a big frame smaller. Where your lad might really struggle with the bigger bike is the straddle height. It's not much fun smacking yourself in the nether regions when you get things a bit wrong coming to a stop - and that's the same whether you're a lady like me, or a bloke. I have about an inch clearance when straddling the frame of mine.

HTH


----------



## benw (19 Jun 2021)

Thanks Reynard, we recklessly ordered a 17" that hasn't ever been used outside as my lad still has a btwin that is getting small but fits. Will let you know how it goes. 
There are a few mint ones going for fair money at the moment considering people ask £200+ for well used examples


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jun 2021)

I paid £200 for mine in April 20 but then spent about another £100 upgrading to the latest Claris spec and fitting it to me.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

benw said:


> Thanks Reynard, we recklessly ordered a 17" that hasn't ever been used outside as my lad still has a btwin that is getting small but fits. Will let you know how it goes.
> There are a few mint ones going for fair money at the moment considering people ask £200+ for well used examples



They're nice bikes, so either way, money well-spent. 

My Rouen is stock aside from the contact points. I've had it from new, and it's served me really well in those four and a half years. I've also got the Chartres 26 hybrid, but bought that used for £100 a couple of years ago - the old version with triple chainrings and disc brakes.


----------



## benw (20 Jun 2021)

We now own a 650 15" and a 700 17" 
He can ride the 700 but it's slightly too big, still waiting to pick up the little one.


----------



## craigwend (21 Jun 2021)

Kcyclist said:


> Great. Thanks for the advice 👍


Did you get one?

My sons 650 is for sale, couple of years old excellent condition, he had a massive growth spurt...

Price can be negotiable


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Jun 2021)

Just put mine on EBay, I’ve come to the conclusion I need a slightly bigger bike.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wiggins-...cm-/154507879894?_trksid=p2349624.m2548.l6249


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Jun 2021)

Happy to post to a CCer.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Just put mine on EBay, I’ve come to the conclusion I need a slightly bigger bike.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wiggins-...cm-/154507879894?_trksid=p2349624.m2548.l6249



You're going to regret that, you know...


----------



## craigwend (27 Jun 2021)

Juniors which will be up for sale soon


----------

